# Vibration to improve Plant Growth



## JiggyJogger (May 16, 2008)

I was sitting around and wondering....what would vibrations do to plant growth.Now im not talking about music but actual vibrations like from a massage pad or something of that nature...just enough to gently shake and stimulates your plants regularly..for example if u put a pot right on the bottom of a fan it will gently shake your plant not alot,but a little flutter of the plant.I've read that a leaf can only absorb so much co2 around the leaves and thats why you must have a fan on your plants if you plan on using c02..so im thinking with your plant constantly vibrating u may be able to get more c02 and in essence more co2 =more growth...has anyone tried anything like this?It seems like an interesting idea..and im no expert so does anyone have any info on the fact that this disprove's this theory or prove's that it will actually work?


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 16, 2008)

big black vibrators work best.

yeahh boy get in that root ball all deep like


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 16, 2008)

PurfectStorm said:


> big black vibrators work best.
> 
> yeahh boy get in that root ball all deep like


HAha True True..when u are right u are right..so much knowlodge from rollitup


----------



## chrismg84 (May 16, 2008)

it could be good for the plant early in its life, i think the vibrations would help strengthen the stem of the plant. I keep a fan blowing on mine the plant shaking so the stem strengthens up.


----------



## joekikass (May 17, 2008)

I was thinking of this the other night, since they say music is increases growth i thought it may be vibration from the music stimulating the plant and not the music itself .Im going to try this over the next few weeks by puting my 12'' floor sub in my room and play low HZ ,


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 18, 2008)

joekikass said:


> I was thinking of this the other night, since they say music is increases growth i thought it may be vibration from the music stimulating the plant and not the music itself .Im going to try this over the next few weeks by puting my 12'' floor sub in my room and play low HZ ,


sounds like a good deal ill ne waiting for those results...i was thinking tho 2 much vibration might disturb ur dirt a little 2 much i was thinking of something u put on the lower stem to vibrate the plant and not the dirt...any experts out there got any opinions on this?


----------



## joekikass (May 18, 2008)

Ya good point i dont want my dirt packed ......


----------



## Hank (May 18, 2008)

Plants like White Noise and Hums. Also the sound of running water

Hank.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

JiggyJogger said:


> sounds like a good deal ill ne waiting for those results...i was thinking tho 2 much vibration might disturb ur dirt a little 2 much i was thinking of something u put on the lower stem to vibrate the plant and not the dirt...any experts out there got any opinions on this?


maybe you can tie a string to the stem at desired spot and tie other end to a small rotating device so it pulls, then gives away and allows plant to pull back. and then round and round the device would go constantly pulling and releasing the plant.


----------



## StickyGlass (May 18, 2008)

Vibration in moderation is healthy for your plants. It strengthens your ladies stem allowing biger fruits to grow!


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 19, 2008)

Gamble said:


> maybe you can tie a string to the stem at desired spot and tie other end to a small rotating device so it pulls, then gives away and allows plant to pull back. and then round and round the device would go constantly pulling and releasing the plant.


ha i was thinking the same thing. If you tied a string on the stem of a plant and used those small motors they use for homemade tattoo guns it would be the same princible as this YouTube - home made tattoo gun

Just a small electric motor and a guitar string attatched to your plant it would be hella cheap 2..who knows it could be another one of those little things that makes a difference


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

hey jiggy great minds think alike eh!


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 19, 2008)

Gamble said:


> hey jiggy great minds think alike eh!


yes when u are right u are right rep...have to give you rep for that ...ive got a couple more ideas 2. I have no idea if this one will work but, I was thinking what if u set your light schedule to 3/4 were ur lights go on and off 4 times in a day like 2 days light cycles in one ...like doubling 12/12 sort of...or dividing it by 4....The idea is that plants have no sense of time so what if you can make them think that 1 day is actually 2 days???dunno if this is possible though just an idea!!!! sometimes u have nothing but then again sometimes...i have no idea if they would actually flower though

My other idea has something to do with this i have no idea if this is even real but supposably playing music or projecting thoughts {Ya i know its crazy}effects the makup of water heres some vids on it
this kind of explains how it works the water stuff is kind of in the middle of the video... its from what the bleep do we know
YouTube - What tHe BLeeP Do wE (k)now? Part 4 "Messages From Water"
Dr. Masaru Emoto's scientific work pretty interesting
YouTube - Interview Masaru Emoto
positive and negative effects on water Crazy!
YouTube - Positive & Negative Energy Effects on Water Crystals
how to make magic water
TRANSFORM Ordinary Water Into MAGIC WATER Science Proven!



Hank said:


> Plants like White Noise and Hums. Also the sound of running water
> 
> Hank.


maybe this has something to do with white noise and hums helping plants...
what if we applied these hums and or music to are water for effects..maybe the hums effect the water in the plants/pots?
Think of it magic plant water!!!!!!!!!
and what if? applying different songs to water has different effects....ya i know it sounds crazy but...think about deep Space and the planets we are just on a little blue ball that spins!!!haha im trying to say theres more to the universe then we know about about

i just had to edit again this video is amazing this is one of those things that cannot be explained
This guy uses chi and can shoot electricity from his body
YouTube - John Chang: Acupuncturist's Chi Powers?
Puts a chopstick through a table,lights up led with his hand,moves stuff from far away
YouTube - New John Chang video


----------



## exzile (May 19, 2008)

Gamble that is a funny fucking avatar. i gotta give u rep for that. i stared at it for 10mins


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

GO ahead "MOTOR BOAT"


----------



## exzile (May 20, 2008)

motor boat?


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

shake your face in ma tits and make a motor boat noise! BRrrrrrrr! ha ha ha.lol


----------



## exzile (May 21, 2008)

y? that thing looks like it can make a motor boat noise its self lol


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

ha ha ha BRrrrrrrrrr! lol


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 24, 2008)

Gamble said:


> ha ha ha BRrrrrrrrrr! lol


lol anyone have any relevent info on any of this tho?


----------



## makinthemagic (May 26, 2008)

chrismg84 said:


> it could be good for the plant early in its life, i think the vibrations would help strengthen the stem of the plant. I keep a fan blowing on mine the plant shaking so the stem strengthens up.


Wind seems to be like a personal fitness program for plants. I thought that keeping my girls out of the wind would protect them. Then I put a fan on. I think the air movement helps evaporate water out of the soil and also helps the plants evaporate off the leaves. This helps them stay cool and remove water as a byproduct of the various metabolic cycles.


----------



## mikeyd205 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have four plants going in a scrog and i am using a screen on a wooden frame, pretty rigid. I have 2 weeks left till harvest and I had this same idea of vibrations. So I placed my 2 mini air pumps that I use to make compost tea on my screen which causes a humming vibration. With all my plants interwoven through the screen this method perfectly vibrates all of the plants and doesn't disturb the soil. I have only had a it running for a few days, post if you got any q's?


----------

